# Kann/soll man Nickel oder Chrom im Kreislauf vermeiden ?



## AngryByte (9. April 2012)

Hallo Leute,

eigentlich wollte ich (trotz Korrosionsschutz) Nickel in meinem Kreislauf vermeiden, aber leider ist das gar nicht so einfach:


  Temperatursensoren sind mit Nickel überzogen (beim Koolance heißt es zwar Messing, aber silbernes Messing ist wohl irgendwomit überzogen, vermute ich mal)


  Anschlussverschraubungen teilweise auch (z.B.: AlphaCool: Messing, chromatiert, aber Bitspower: Messing mit Nickel-finish)


  Verschlussschrauben von ABGs: da wird meist nicht einmal angegeben, aus welchem Material sie sind, aber Nickel scheint mir naheliegend - wobei man da auf Plastikvarianten (z.B. für LEDs) ausweichen könnte.
 Ich habe den Eindruck, daß man von Plastiktüllen abgesehen, ohnehin nicht um Nickel herum kommt, es sei denn man nimmt chromatisierte Anschlüsse; also habe ich versucht auszurechnen, wo das "Risiko" höher ist. Ich habe zwar diese Tabelle aus der Wikipedia, aber weiß leider nicht, welches Chrom/Kupfer/Nickel dem entspricht, das die Hersteller verbauen.



|oxidierte Form|Standardpotential E°
Chrom (Cr)|Cr6+|+1,33 V
Kupfer (Cu)|Cu+|+0,52 V
Kupfer (Cu)|Cu2+|+0,35 V
Kupfer (Cu)|Cu2+|+0,16 V
Nickel (Ni)|Ni2+|−0,23 V
Nickel (Ni)|NiO2 + 2 H2O|−0,49 V
Wasser|2 H2O|−0,83 V
Chrom (Cr)|Cr2+|−0,91 V
Aluminium (Al)|Al3+|−1,66 V
Da ich nicht weiß, welche Werte ich nehmen darf, hab ich einfach die jeweiligen max/min Werte kombiniert:


Kupfer - Nickel |0,52+0,23 = 0,75
                    |0,16+0,23 = 0,39
Kupfer - Nickel |0,52+0,49 = 1,01
                    |0,16+0,49 = 0,65
Kupfer - Chrom |1,33-0,52 = 0,81
                     |1,33-0,16 = 1,17
Kupfer - Chrom |0,52+0,91 = 1,43
                     |0,16+0,91 = 1,07
Kupfer - Alu |    0,52+1,66 = 2,18
                     |0,16+1,66 = 1,82
Auch wenn ichs vermutlich nicht mehr extra erwähnen muß: Achtung! Hier hat jemand keine Ahnung von Chemie !

Das hieße jetzt für mich, daß Chrom (je nachdem welches??) schlimmer wirkt als Nickel, ich also besser auf vernickelte Anschlüsse setzen sollte und dann ist das Nickel an Thermosensor,etc auch schon egal.
Aber dann habe ich gelesen, daß sich "die Nickelschichten von Anschlüssen mit der Zeit auflösen wenn sie z.B. in Kupfer-Kühler eingeschraubt sind" - also doch Chrom - ich steig aus .

Fragen:


Ich vermute mal, man kann die Potentiale nicht einfach so verrechnen (bzw. muß noch weitere Faktoren berücksichtigen) und hoffe, daß jemand weiß, welche Werte man korrekterweise nehmen sollte


 Was abgesehen von Plastik wäre denn das Material, das man am ehesten einsetzen könnte, damit weder Korrosion noch sonstige Auflösungserscheinungen auftreten ?


sonstige Denkfehler ?


----------



## VJoe2max (10. April 2012)

Chrom und Nickel zeichnen sich beide durch extreme Passivierungseigenschaften aus. Das heißt sie bilden sehr fest haftende und dichte Oxidschichten aus, die einen elektrochemischen Angriff  auf das Metall verhindern, obwohl beide gegenüber Kupfer recht unedel sind. Die Passivierungsschichten sind zwar nur wenige Atomlagen dick (die Ni- bzw. Cr-Schicht selbst ist viel dicker, aber auch bloss paar µm), verhindern aber zuverlässig den Zutritt des Elektrolyten zum Metall und auch zum Substart (in dem Fall Reinkupfer oder Messing). Deshalb sind Nickel und besonders Chrom beliebte Korrosionschutzschichten mit denen man andere Metalle vor elektrochemischen Angriff schützen kann. Lustiger Weise sind Chomschichten sogar rissig (allerdings brauch man eine Elektronenmikroskop um das richtig zu sehen), haben aber dennoch hervorragende Korrosionschutzeigenschaften. Nicht umsonst werden verchromt oder vernickelt man auch Stahlteile wenn man sie vor Rost schützen will. Kupfer und Messing bräuchten diesen Schutz an sich nicht. Im Wakü Bereich dient das mehr dazu die Optik zu verbessern und das unschöne Anlaufen zu vermeiden (auf Kupfer sieht man jeden Fingerabdruck nach kürzester Zeit (da ist aber im wesentlichen kein Oxid sondern ein Sulfid - reaktion mit dem Handschweiß). Das passiert bei vernickelten und verchromten Teilen nicht, da die passiviert sind. 

Wegen Nickel und Chrom musst du dir also keine Sogen machen. Nur Alu solltest du tunlichst vermeiden. Selbst eloxiertes Alu ist da sehr empfindlich, weil die Eloxalschicht (eine künstliche Passivierungschicht des Aluminiums) sehr spröde und empfindlich ist, obwohl sie deutlich dicker als die natürlichen Passivierungsschichten von Nickel und Chrom ist. Deren Passivierungsschichten regenerieren sich bei jedem Kratzer - eine Eloxalschicht tut das nicht.


----------



## L-man (10. April 2012)

Aluminium bildet bei Beschädigung der Eloxierten Schicht schon eine neue Passivschicht. An der Luft schön daran zu sehen wenn Poliertes Alu wieder anläuft wenn es nicht mit Klarlack überzogen ist. Nur ist diese Schicht in Flüssigkeiten sehr empfindlich wenn der PH-Wert nicht stimmt. So wird es z.B. von Ethanol angegriffen.


----------



## AngryByte (10. April 2012)

@*VJoe2max*
Das heißt also, daß wegen der Passivierungsschicht die Potentialunterschiede von Kupfer zu Nickel/Chrom egal sind, solange ich die nicht regelmäßig mit Sandpapier bearbeite - verstehe ich Dich da richtig ?
Dann verstehe ich aber die ganze Korrosionsschutzdebatte nicht mehr.
Und was ist mit den aufgelösten Nickelschichten bei Anschlüssen in Kupferkühlern die Du erwähnt hast - gerissene Passivierungsschicht wegen mechanischer Belastung ?

@*L-man*
Wenn auch Alu eine Passivierungsschicht bildet, wieso braucht man dann überhaupt Korrosionsschutzzusätze ?


----------



## L-man (10. April 2012)

habe ich doch geschrieben. Die Passivschicht von Alu ist sehr empfindlich im flüssigen Medium.


----------



## AngryByte (10. April 2012)

Bin davon ausgegangen, daß destilliertes Wasser neutral ist, falsch gedacht...
Daher verschiebt der Korrosionsschutz also den ph-Wert nach 8-9, wieder was gelernt, danke !


----------



## VJoe2max (10. April 2012)

AngryByte schrieb:


> @*VJoe2max*
> Das heißt also, daß wegen der Passivierungsschicht die Potentialunterschiede von Kupfer zu Nickel/Chrom egal sind, solange ich die nicht regelmäßig mit Sandpapier bearbeite - verstehe ich Dich da richtig ?



Ja - was ordentliche Nickel und Chromschichten angeht ist das so. 



AngryByte schrieb:


> Dann verstehe ich aber die ganze Korrosionsschutzdebatte nicht mehr.


Im Wesentlichen dreht es sich dabei um Alu und um die Vermeidung des optisch unschönen Anlaufend von Kupferkühlern. Mit Chrom und Nickel hat fast nie jemand Probleme. 



AngryByte schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den aufgelösten Nickelschichten bei Anschlüssen in Kupferkühlern die Du erwähnt hast - gerissene Passivierungsschicht wegen mechanischer Belastung ?


Die einzigen Fälle die da vor einiger Zeit mal gehäuft auftraten waren  Nickelschichten bei ein paar Chargen EK-Kühlern. Das hatte verschiedene  Ursachen (z.B. Silber Killcoils, überhaupt kein Korrosionsschutz, etc.),  aber da es nur die EK-Kühler bestimmten Alters häufiger betraf, waren  wohl auch nicht ganz optimale Beschichtungen mit der Grund der erstgenannte Ursachen erst wirksam machte. Das war aber ein Ausnahmefall (weshalb er auch so auffiel). Natürlich schafft es auch ab und an mal jemand eine einwandfreie Nickelschicht zu zerstören, aber die Leute schütten halt auch oft jeden Mist in ihren Waküs. 
Die  allermeisten Wakü-Anschlüsse sind jedenfalls schon seit den Anfangszeiten des  Wakü-Booms vernickelt und auch vernickelte Kühler machen im Regelfall  keinen Ärger sondern sind ganz im Gegenteil hervorragend gegen Korrosion  geschützt .




AngryByte schrieb:


> @*L-man*
> Wenn auch Alu eine Passivierungsschicht bildet, wieso braucht man dann überhaupt Korrosionsschutzzusätze ?


Alu bildet wie L-Man schon sagte ein poröse und instabile natürliche Passivierung aus. Nicht eloxiertes Alu würde daher extrem schnell (durch)korrodieren wenn es mit Kupfer zusammen in einem Kreislauf betrieben würde. Die wenigen Alu-Komponenten die heute noch im Wakü-Markt zu finden sind, werden daher eloxiert. Die Eloxalschicht ist eien künstlich erzeugte wensetlich dicker udn vor allem dichte Oxidschicht, die das das Alu schützt. Die natürliche Passivierung von Alu reicht nicht aus. Eine dichte und unbeschädigte Eloxalschicht schütz das Alu genau wie die natürlichen Passivierungsschichten bei Chrom und Nickel vor Korrosion. Das Problem dabei ist jedoch, dass Die Eloxalschicht sehr spröde und bruchempfindlich ist. Bereits kleinste Beschädigungen durch Schläge oder durch das Einschrauben von Gewinden lassen die Eloxalschicht brechen und undicht werden. Da die natürlich Passivierung das nicht beheben kann ist der Korrosion somit Tür und Tor geöffnet. 
Blankes Alu, das nur eien natürliche passivuerng hat, ist somit ein absolutes NoGo in Waküs. Eloxiertes Alu erfordert extrem sorgsamen Umgang und sollte stets mit wirksamen Korrosionschutz verbunden betrieben werden, da sich eien 100% dichte Eloxalschicht so gut wie nicht sicherstellen lässt. Beherzigt man das, udn tauscht regelmäßig den Korrosionsschutz aus, kann man sogar eloxierte Alu-Kühler recht lang ohne größere Korrosionsprobleme betreiben. Alu ist aber aber auch unter anderen Aspekten suboptimal: Wärmeleitfähigkeit ist geringer als bei Kupfer, Mechanisch Eigenschaften sind wesentlich schlechter als bei Kupfer, Materialprei sit nicht ausschlaggebend für Kühlerherstellugn da die Maschinenzeit wesentlich mehr kostet, etc.. Deshalb sollte man tunlichst auf Alu verzichten.


----------



## AngryByte (11. April 2012)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort !



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Die einzigen Fälle die da vor einiger Zeit mal gehäuft auftraten waren  Nickelschichten bei ein paar Chargen EK-Kühlern. Das hatte verschiedene  Ursachen (z.B. Silber Killcoils, überhaupt kein Korrosionsschutz, etc.),  aber da es nur die EK-Kühler bestimmten Alters häufiger betraf, waren  wohl auch nicht ganz optimale Beschichtungen mit der Grund der erstgenannte Ursachen erst wirksam machte. Das war aber ein Ausnahmefall (weshalb er auch so auffiel). Natürlich schafft es auch ab und an mal jemand eine einwandfreie Nickelschicht zu zerstören, aber die Leute schütten halt auch oft jeden Mist in ihren Waküs.
> Die  allermeisten Wakü-Anschlüsse sind jedenfalls schon seit den Anfangszeiten des  Wakü-Booms vernickelt und auch vernickelte Kühler machen im Regelfall  keinen Ärger sondern sind ganz im Gegenteil hervorragend gegen Korrosion  geschützt .


 Ich hatte Dein P.S. hier so verstanden, daß durch das Einschrauben eines vernickelten Anschlusses in einen Kupferkühler in jedem Fall eine galvanische Zelle entsteht, was dazu führt, daß die Nickelschicht langsam aufgelöst wird, wenn kein Korrosionsschutz besteht. Unabhängig von Qualitätsproblemen in der Fertigung oder falscher Handhabung der WaKü.


----------



## VJoe2max (11. April 2012)

AngryByte schrieb:


> Ich hatte Dein P.S. hier so verstanden, daß durch das Einschrauben eines vernickelten Anschlusses in einen Kupferkühler in jedem Fall eine galvanische Zelle entsteht, was dazu führt, daß die Nickelschicht langsam aufgelöst wird, wenn kein Korrosionsschutz besteht. Unabhängig von Qualitätsproblemen in der Fertigung oder falscher Handhabung der WaKü.


 
 Da ist auch so - dauert aber aber sehr lang und mit etwas Korrosionsschutz im Wasser lässt es sich recht gut vermeiden . Selbst wenn man aber nur destilliertes Wasser im Kreislauf hat, dauert es in der Regel ein paar Jahre bis die Nickelschichten an den Gewinden merklich angegriffen sind oder komplett aufgelöst sind. Allerdings sind Gewindespalte grundsätzlich knifflige Stellen was Korrosion angeht. Dass dort trotz Passivierung was passieren kann liegt daran, dass die verschiedene Metalle da sehr eng beieinander, die Oberflächen Rauheit meist höher als anderswo ist als an andern Stellen und der Elektrolyt im Spalt nicht strömt - da sind günstige Bedingungen für Spaltkorrosion. Wie gesagt aber alles halb so wild, da das sehr langsame Prozesse sind, wenn die Schicht ansonsten OK ist.


----------



## AngryByte (12. April 2012)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> dauert aber aber sehr lang und mit etwas Korrosionsschutz im Wasser lässt es sich recht gut vermeiden


Korrosionsschutz nehme ich auf jeden Fall (ich erinnere mich mit Grauen daran, wie das bei meiner ersten WaKü nach einem dreiviertel Jahr aussah - damals war Korrosionsschutz noch kein Thema). Aber da ich ja nicht nachmessen kann, wie lange der Schutz wirkt, bzw. wann durch Nachfüllen von dest. Wasser die Verdünnung zu hoch ist und da ich nicht vorhabe, das Wasser zu wechseln solange es klar bleibt, versuche ich alle anderen widrigen Faktoren so gering wie möglich zu halten.

Schließlich soll das Ganze ja perfekt werden


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2012)

AngryByte schrieb:


> @*VJoe2max*
> Das heißt also, daß wegen der Passivierungsschicht die Potentialunterschiede von Kupfer zu Nickel/Chrom egal sind, solange ich die nicht regelmäßig mit Sandpapier bearbeite - verstehe ich Dich da richtig ?



Unter üblichen Bedingungen ist das richtig.
Prinzipiell riskant sind nur (stark) angesäuerte Kreisläufe (bei dem EK "Skandal" waren mehrere Beispiele dabei, wo gezielt entsprechende Biozide zugesetzt wurden) oder ggf. in Gegenwart deutlich edler Metalle (noch mehr Beispiele arbeiteten mit Silber-Spiralen...).
Wenn du auf Nummer extrem sicher gehen willst, kannst du aber mal gucken, ob du jemanden findest, der dir einen (Rohr-)Radiator von innen vernickeln kann, dann hast du auch einen Ein-Metall-Kreislauf.



> Dann verstehe ich aber die ganze Korrosionsschutzdebatte nicht mehr.



Geht mir auch so


----------



## AngryByte (13. April 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du auf Nummer extrem sicher gehen  willst, kannst du aber mal gucken, ob du jemanden findest, der dir  einen (Rohr-)Radiator von innen vernickeln kann, dann hast du auch einen  Ein-Metall-Kreislauf.


Dann müßte ich aber auch CPU- und GPU-Kühler vernickeln lassen, wobei ich befürchten würde, daß die Mikrostruktur im CPU-Kühler da Probleme macht. Ich  weiß nicht, ob ich so weit gehen würde - wieviel kostet so was denn ca ? Außerdem wird es ein  Netzradiator werden, falls das Probleme bereitet, fällt die  Option dann ohnehin flach.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so


 Das erleichtert mich jetzt, ehrlich gesagt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. April 2012)

Kühler bekommst du ja fertig vernickelt, Sensoren und Anschlüsse auch. Nur Radiatoren sind halt ein Problem und allgemein ist es afaik schwierig, einen Hohlkörper von innen zu vernickeln - galvanisieren arbeitet nunmal elektrochemisch und Stromflüsse verteilen sich gerne auf Außenseiten. Die engen ovalen Rohre von Netztadiatoren wären sicherlich noch problematischer, aber allgemein war das eher ein halbernster Vorschlag, denn es ist einfach nicht nötig


----------



## Uter (14. April 2012)

Abgesehen davon, dass es nicht nötig ist, wär es auch ziemlich sinnlos, wie bereits angesprochen wurde passiert mit Nickel ja höchstens etwas an mechanisch beschädigten Stellen, an diesen Stellen hat man aber mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit eh Kupfer/Messing vorliegen (durch die Beschädigung, außer wenn nur die Oxidschicht des Nickels abgekratzt werden sollte ), auch wenn der Rest des Kreislaufes Nickel wär. Man könnte das ganze also höchstens verlangsamen. Warum sollte man die Korrosion ohne Alu aber verlangsamen wollen? Der Kupferboden meines Kryos sieht jetzt nach fast auf den Tag genau einem Jahr noch genauso aus wie beim Kauf. Nichtmal das Kupfer ist oxidiert (außer an den Stellen wo der O-Ring aufliegt, das war aber auch beim Kauf schon so) obwohl der pH-Wert des ehemalig dest. Wassers im Laufe des Jahres merklich gesunken ist.


----------



## VJoe2max (14. April 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur Radiatoren sind halt ein Problem und allgemein ist es afaik schwierig, einen Hohlkörper von innen zu vernickeln - galvanisieren arbeitet nunmal elektrochemisch und Stromflüsse verteilen sich gerne auf Außenseiten.



Um Hohlkörper von innen zu vernickeln gibt es das stromlose "chemisch Nickel" Verfahren . Allerdings stimme ich völlig zu, dass das absolut unnötig wäre.


----------



## AngryByte (14. April 2012)

Okay, dann wäre das geklärt, vielen Dank für die informativen Beiträge


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2012)

Uter schrieb:


> Nichtmal das Kupfer ist oxidiert (außer an den Stellen wo der O-Ring aufliegt, das war aber auch beim Kauf schon so) obwohl der pH-Wert des ehemalig dest. Wassers im Laufe des Jahres merklich gesunken ist.


 
Bei niedrigen pH-Werten würde Kupferoxid auch angelöst werden. Mit sauren Mitteln macht man Kupfer wieder blank


----------

